# Come full circle... Back on chlomide after IVF



## tams1981 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi ladies anyone in the same situation or any stories to tell me.

I've been through all my options. Well at least I think I have maybe I need to get some more options.

Basically my last round of ivf gave me no mature eggs therefore there's not much point in me trying again for IVF. My private clinic has put me on chlomide but I'm not sure what is the point if I can't concieve through IVF how a few little pills are going to be my answer... They didn't work when I was with nhs but at least this time il get scans rather than blood tests done by nhs. 

I was wondering if any of you ladies had been through anything like this. I feel like I've come full circle and I'm back to same place as I was over 3 years ago. Well actually a worse place as I have less options 

xx


----------

